# Mauvaise réception Wifi...?



## superclit (26 Octobre 2010)

Salut !
Mon G5 est placé au sous sol et la borne wifi au rez de chaussé....bref, je ne capte pas ou très mal le wifi avec mon G5 bi 2,7Ghz alors qu'avec mon Macbook cela fonctionne parfaitement !

Peut on augmenter ou améliorer le "captage" wifi sur un G5 PPC ?


----------



## lappartien (27 Octobre 2010)

t'as des boitiers ou machines apple spécifiques pour cela mais avant voir:http://forums.macg.co/search.php?searchid=4652502
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/D4141ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA0Mg&mco=MTEwMzQyMzE


----------

